# How long a Chihuahua owner?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I know there are some members here who have had Chihauhuas for many, many years...Sullysmum comes to mind 

I'm still a newbie...only had Chi's coming up 10 years!

How about the rest of us?

x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

4 months


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Since August 7th 2009 X3


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

msmadison said:


> 4 months



Ahh, she's your first Chi 

x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Ahh, she's your first Chi
> 
> x


First chi, first dog as an adult! Growing up, my family has had a series of loveable mutts, a doxie, a rat terrier and a border collie/australian shepherd mix. The BC/AS was my first dog, Raz, but mom and dad still did a lot of the training, etc. she was my pup, but a family dog at the same time.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

msmadison said:


> First chi, first dog as an adult! Growing up, my family has had a series of loveable mutts, a doxie, a rat terrier and a border collie/australian shepherd mix. The BC/AS was my first dog, Raz, but mom and dad still did a lot of the training, etc. she was my pup, but a family dog at the same time.


I've always loved that breed name "Rat Terrier" we don't have them in the UK 

x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I have owned chihuahuas "daughters" for 22 years. Bella is my third chi and Lina was my fourth chi.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

10 months


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> I have owned chihuahuas "daughters" for 22 years. Bella is my third chi and Lina was my fourth chi.


That is a long time 

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

when Mark and I get our girl we will be first time dog owners!! exciting but really nerve wracking! x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

claireeee said:


> when Mark and I get our girl we will be first time dog owners!! exciting but really nerve wracking! x


You'll love it, we should have given a Chi a home years ago 

I thought up until very recently I was going to have to take my friends pup as she was struggling with it alongside her older dog. However things have settled and thankfully everything is fine...So we nearly made it to three  

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I know Barbara we both cant wait!

do you think you will get any more? x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have been a chi owner for 4 years and I have owned 12 chihuahuas in the last 4 years...not counting the litters I had. But since there was an accident last xmas. I only have 7 chihuahuas and 1 CC.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

claireeee said:


> I know Barbara we both cant wait!
> 
> do you think you will get any more? x


Only one more, but it's not going to be my friends...I am so pleased though that things are okay now.

I was given the chance recently of a long coat male (you might have seen the thread about neutering?) But it's a female we would need as Jago wouldn't accept a male...at least I don't think he would 

To be honest I'm dithering between a puppy and older bitch. The older girls break my heart, I shouldn't look 
But a puppy may settle better, then I wonder if I should just wait until I hear about a rescue via friends etc

Decisions, decisions, I am lucky though that I have my two little rips 

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh well Barbara you will know if and when the time to get another is right.
At least you are prepared and know what you're doing 

Rosie and Jago are beauties!! x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

claireeee said:


> awh well Barbara you will know if and when the time to get another is right.
> At least you are prepared and know what you're doing
> 
> Rosie and Jago are beauties!! x


Thank you, I love them so much and am very lucky 

x


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I have only had a chi for about 4 months. Neeci is my first chi but definitely not my last. We are planning on adding another one when she is around a year old or so. I want to find the perfect sister for my Neeci. I don't see myself ever without a chi again though so I hope to be one of the ones with 20+ years under my belt in the future.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been a chi owner for a year and a half now


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rosiesmum said:


> I know there are some members here who have had Chihauhuas for many, many years...Sullysmum comes to mind
> I'm still a newbie...only had Chi's coming up 10 years! How about the rest of us?x


I got our first chihuahua Toby a tan smoothcoat when he was 4 months old in April 1983 when two of my three children were little.........i had gone out looking for a poodle but couldnt find any.He lived until 3 days before his 16th birthday and was a lovely boy.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Since 31st May 2008, so not that long!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> I got our first chihuahua Toby a tan smoothcoat when he was 4 months old in April 1983 when two of my three children were little.........i had gone out looking for a poodle but couldnt find any.He lived until 3 days before his 16th birthday and was a lovely boy.


I was born in 1983 lol!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I brought Cognac (my avatar) home in 1980. He was with me several years. I never forgot what a wonderful
experience it was to have him... So, this year I brought home Tabitha and Jerry.


----------



## Lillezilje (Oct 21, 2009)

I got my first chihuahua May 2005.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I had my 1st chi Munchkin for 7 1/2 wonderful years
and my new baby Jasper 1 year.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been for just over a year now. Hubby has been for about 6 years.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Been a chi owner now for 5 months  Got Willy in May. Been a dog owner for a year and a half now, since we got Rosa. So not very long at all. I;'ve never owned a dog before nor had them as a child. So this is my first dog experience  Rosa will be 2 on the 24th  Got her when she was 6 months old


----------



## Kellie J (Sep 10, 2009)

Been a chi owner on and off since I was 11 years old (now here I am telling my age) so that would be erm...... 27 years. OMG am I really that old.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My first chi Rusty I had for 22 years, my sweet Roxy for almost 5 years and Zoey for the past 19 months.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been a dog owner all my adult life......which is a long time lol!!! But I never owned a Chihuahua until two years ago. (Or should I say, they own me) 

I rescued Tango on December 17th, 2007. He was 7 months old. 

I rescued Jazz just last month, September 20th to be exact, when she was just 11 weeks old. Other than having my kids (and divorcing my husband lol!) owning a Chi or two is the best thing I've ever done. I can't see myself ever being without one again. :love7:


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

My mum has had chi's since 1973, and I have grown up with chi's since I was born and I am now 28! Long time of knowing the chi breed


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Some very new owners and some very experienced ones 
Nice to hear the little stories too!
x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

19 years,so i'm an oldie barbara!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I've only had my lil Kenzie 2 weeks!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

iv been a chi owner for 3 years


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

michele said:


> 19 years,so i'm an oldie barbara!


Yes Michelle, you are very definately up there among the "oldies"....But in a nice way 
You are among the top three long time owners I should think :hello1:

x


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

2 weeks 

Had a skunk (he died of old age 3 years ago), then I got sugs the potbelly pig. Then adopted Taco.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

My parents had a chi when I was a little girl and still had her when I left home. I didn't get my own chi. till about 9 years ago. I did have pomeranians for a number of years before the chi.s I love those little dogs too, but we had some kind of virus go thru here and lost 2 of them (one being my special baby) and I didn't want any dogs for quite along time. Then I started thinging about the chi. my parents had and finally decided to get one, now I wish I hadn't waited so long to get one. Love of my life.


----------



## Raguilar209 (Jul 6, 2009)

We brought Fiona home on July 1, 2009


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I brought Mia home on April 26, 2009, when she was 10 weeks old. She's my first dog ever.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

miasowner said:


> I brought Mia home on April 26, 2009, when she was 10 weeks old. She's my first dog ever.


Our first dogs are always so special 

x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

rocky scotland said:


> I was born in 1983 lol!


I must be about your mums age then?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> I must be about your mums age then?


Ahem 

x


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

4 months, always was a "big dog person"
that all changed as soon as I saw the chis.
I like a mixture of little and large


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

nearly four years so compared to most quite a newbie still, none of my family had ever had a dog until my brother got a chi nearly 6 years ago


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

17 years and counting..


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Chihuahua owner for 2 weeks!! Lilo passed her week trial period and is here to stay!

Olivia


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rosiesmum said:


> Ahem
> 
> x


and.........i think im older than you Brabara,lol.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I got Boo around the 99' to 00' mark, so it's almost or at the 10 year mark for me as well, which is both happy and sad as my chi run has also introduced me to my first pet passing.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

it's been in nov it will 5 years for me


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> and.........i think im older than you Brabara,lol.


Age is only a number 

x


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Age is only a number
> 
> x


 isn't that the truth...tis why I stopped a long time ago using numbers...LOL


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I was 17 when I got Cookie and I'm now coming up to 31 so I've had Chi's for 13 years!


----------



## busterandlulu (Sep 13, 2009)

9 years for me


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Only about a month now. We got rubi as a rescue off of CL, someone found her wandering, covered in fleas, sores all over her back, with nails about an inch long.

Jake, our Chi/silky terrier mix, we have had for 7 months, he turns a year old on the 27th.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Gingersmom said:


> isn't that the truth...tis why I stopped a long time ago using numbers...LOL


Horrible things at times 

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

busterandlulu said:


> 9 years for me


Same here, 10 years next April 

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

its so interesting to see how long everyone has had their chis!
we've only ever had a cat at home so I cant wait to be a first time chi/dog owner  x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

claireeee said:


> its so interesting to see how long everyone has had their chis!
> we've only ever had a cat at home so I cant wait to be a first time chi/dog owner  x


You'll love it. I so clearly remember the day I brought my little Honey home 
She was my first Chihuahua :love7:

x


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

5 years here!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Moe is my first Chi and i've had him for 5 years this February and i want another!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Ive only been a Chi owner since Aug but loving every minute and cant wait to bring anothe one home


----------



## sam1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been a Chi owner for two years


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So many new to the breed, guess that's because of the surge in popularity?

x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Rosiesmum, not sure if its the popularity or not. In my case it was simply a "love at first sight" seeing Willy in the pet store lol When we were searching for a dog (when we got Rosa) a chihuahua didn't even cross my mind to get even though it was at a hype with Paris Hilton lol So in my case it was just LOVE ;-)


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Tracilea said:


> Rosiesmum, not sure if its the popularity or not. In my case it was simply a "love at first sight" seeing Willy in the pet store lol When we were searching for a dog (when we got Rosa) a chihuahua didn't even cross my mind to get even though it was at a hype with Paris Hilton lol So in my case it was just LOVE ;-)


That's lovely and the way it should be 

x


----------



## sam1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have always had large breeds. My Mother has a Chi, and my Sister has 6 of them. So I have been around them for years. I sort of rescued Nina and now there is no other breed for me. Their poop is sooooooooo much easier to pick up!!! (lol)


----------

